# Transformadoro  LG microondas



## jesica (Jun 19, 2013)

hola tengo un problema con un microonda LG ms 1944jl se quemo el trafo de poder de la placa y no se los voltajes de salida para remplazarlo puesto que  no hay repuesto original .me baje el manual de servicio y no indica nada de la placa solo como desarmarlo y otros detalles menores.


----------



## esojmex1 (Jun 19, 2013)

es recomendable q*ue* lo mandes a embobinar asi te queda en el mismo nucleo, si quieres puedes comprar el trafo de acuerdo al voltaje del relay. Normalmente tienen voltaje en el primario 110v y secundario 12v pero verifica el valor de la bobina del relevador, suerte


----------



## jesica (Jun 19, 2013)

hola si me fije por el tema del relay (12v)  pero como el trafo tiene doble salida en el secundario  y cuando lo medi con el tester tenian diferente valor y muy notorio no me anime a ponerle 12vol a las 2 entradas ....un lado tiene mas bobinado    ..me fijo por Internet donde bobinar 

gracias sss


----------



## esojmex1 (Jun 20, 2013)

hola la mejor solucion es embobinar el trafo no se si por donde vives existan embobinadores, aqui en donde vivo si hay bastantes, suerte y saludos, cuidate mucho


----------



## osotronico (Jul 3, 2013)

Hola Jesica. esos transformadores tienen una tension de entrada de 220Vca y 2 salidas, una es de 6v y la otra es de 12 aprox. De todos modos todos los transformadores, en el bobinado primario traen un fusible termico, tendrias que quitarle la cinta aislante (con cuidado de no romper el bobinado) hasta ubicar ese fusible (por lo general son como una pastilla cuadrada pequeña), una vez que lo encontras podes reemplazarlo o directamente lo puenteas con un pelo de cobre.


----------



## osotronico (Jul 3, 2013)

Jesica hay un proveedor que vende ese modelo de placas y otras cosas mas para microondas, te paso la pagina, dale un vistazo, alli encontraras varias cosas.
http://www.cklelectronic.com.ar/


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 5, 2013)

http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Jul 5, 2013)

solo pones la foto por ese lado mejor por ambos lados y asi vemos como va la cosa ese trafo es de 24 voltios 
 12 0 12 suerte


----------

